
The End of the Free Internet Is Near - pseudolus
https://reason.com/2019/07/12/the-end-of-the-free-internet-is-near/
======
vikramkr
End of the free open internet, but not the free internet nalltogether. China
has the great wall. People in china have VPNs. Not everyone can/is willing to
break the law, but if the ride ever swings back to democracy and liberty, it
will have originated on the free, hidden internet. You cant stop encryption
because you cant stop math.

